# Buy/Sell Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Simple game, you just state something you feel might happen.

EXAMPLE:

Amare comes back 90% 

next person would either buy or sale.
I'll start off with 

Boris gets three triple-doubles next year.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*

Buy

Steve Nash wins MVP again


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*

Sale

Marks plays more than Burke.

Ain't it supposed to be buy/sell? :biggrin:


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*

Sell, theres no way he'll win another regular season MVP.

Boris Diaw will be an all-star?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*



THE MATRIX 31 said:


> Sell, theres no way he'll win another regular season MVP.
> 
> Boris Diaw will be an all-star?



Buy.



Amare averages a double-double 20/10


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Buy.
> 
> 
> 
> Amare averages a double-double 20/10



Sell. I think he gets between 17-20 ppg, and 7-9 rebounds.


Buy or Sell: Shawn Marion will average his 20/11 this yr?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*



Dissonance19 said:


> Sell. I think he gets between 17-20 ppg, and 7-9 rebounds.
> 
> 
> Buy or Sell: Shawn Marion will average his 20/11 this yr?



Sell. I'm thinking more of 18/10. 


Raja gets 2nd all-defensive team next year.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*



> Sell. I'm thinking more of 18/10.
> 
> 
> Raja gets first 2nd all-defensive team next year.


Sell. He's not going to get that kind of recognition, and probably won't deserve it anyhow.

Buy or sell: Leandro Barbosa will average 15+ points per game over the course of the season?

Edit: Simultaneous post, so I editted in the new question/answer.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Sell. Expect to see his point production go down a little bit, but fully expect 11+ rebounds.
> 
> Buy or sell: Leandro Barbosa will average 15+ points per game over the course of the season?



Sell.


Raja gets 2nd all-defensive team next year.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*

Why ask the same question lol...

I'd say sell. He's not KNOWN as a lock-down defender, but I see him as one. He won't get as much respect as he should on D.

Suns win 60+ games in 2005-06.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*



Jammin said:


> Why ask the same question lol...
> 
> I'd say sell. He's not KNOWN as a lock-down defender, but I see him as one. He won't get as much respect as he should on D.
> 
> Suns win 60+ games in 2005-06.


I'm buying it. Personally, I predict the Suns win 61 games. Quote me on it. 

Will Shawn Marion finally get put on one of the All-Defensive teams?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I'm buying it. Personally, I predict the Suns win 61 games. Quote me on it.
> 
> Will Shawn Marion finally get put on one of the All-Defensive teams?



Buy. He'll be back at his regular position and put up better stats in steals and blocks.


Amare's first game back he ends up with 20pts+ 10rebs+ 2blcks+


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*

Fact

F/F
Suns win the NBA title (NO HOMERS ALLOWED!)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*



Saint Baller said:


> Fact
> 
> F/F
> Suns win the NBA title (NO HOMERS ALLOWED!)



I'd buy it if I knew how good Amare will play. But I do not, so sale.


Phoenix Suns win the Pacific Division for the third straight year.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*

Fact, Clippers and Lakers arent good enought, yet.

F/F
Steve Nash suffers an injury and is out the entire season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*



Saint Baller said:


> Fact, Clippers and Lakers arent good enought, yet.
> 
> F/F
> Steve Nash suffers an injury and is out the entire season.



Dude, what the hell kind of question is that? You ask questions that others can give opinions on.


----------



## RedBaron (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*

Marcus Banks averages 12-14ppg and we see a lot of him and Nash playing together in the backcourt.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Sell,

Banks wouldn't be able to fit 100% like a glove to the overall scheme of things, hes not going to displace raja bell much if any, D'antoni has record in past of playing his SG's for long periods JJ 40mpg, Bell around 37mpg. Rajas 3 point and leadership is extreme valuable to the Suns, and I'd be very surprising if rajas role is significantly affected by banks, more likely banks plays 15mpg (House like minutes, 7ppg IMO), effecting nash to a large extent, and then barbosa, but raja should mostly maintain his own out there.


The insertion of Banks, and Re-insertion of Amare, will definitely change the stucture of last years Suns team. 

Will banks negate some of barbosas, rajas, and nashs stats? 
Will amare negatve some of marions, diaws, kurts stats?

The answer is yes there, _but the real question I want to ask is_

*Buy or Sell,*

*Whether the Suns of lower average personal stats and playing time (If that is the case) form a formidable team chemistry, and become a better overall basketball team, with individual performances fewer on any given night?*


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

bircan said:


> Sell,
> 
> Banks wouldn't be able to fit 100% like a glove to the overall scheme of things, hes not going to displace raja bell much if any, D'antoni has record in past of playing his SG's for long periods JJ 40mpg, Bell around 37mpg. Rajas 3 point and leadership is extreme valuable to the Suns, and I'd be very surprising if rajas role is significantly affected by banks, more likely banks plays 15mpg (House like minutes, 7ppg IMO), effecting nash to a large extent, and then barbosa, but raja should mostly maintain his own out there.
> 
> ...


We have the same guys, the only guys we added are glad to be there, so I'm buying it. Chemistry has been our strong point ever since Marbury left and it will continue on as long as no major roster movements are made. (Or the *right* movements are made.)

Buy or sell: The Suns will average more PPG than they did in the 04-05 season. (109)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> We have the same guys, the only guys we added are glad to be there, so I'm buying it. Chemistry has been our strong point ever since Marbury left and it will continue on as long as no major roster movements are made. (Or the *right* movements are made.)
> 
> Buy or sell: The Suns will average more PPG than they did in the 04-05 season. (109)



Sale. They will either average as much or less then what they did. I
think they'll be better at defense so they won't need as many points.

b/s: Boris wins sixth man of the year. (I'm pretty sure Kurt wil start)


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*



Dissonance19 said:


> Dude, what the hell kind of question is that? You ask questions that others can give opinions on.


 What was wrong with my question? All I asked was if you any body thinks Steve Nash would suffer an injury.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*



Saint Baller said:


> What was wrong with my question? All I asked was if you any body thinks Steve Nash would suffer an injury.


It isn't answerable. "Anybody think the Magic will make the playoffs this year" is a respectable question. One cay Dwight Howard will lead his team as he improves. J.J. Redick might turn out to be the spark they need coming off the bench. The reason it's respectable is that it can be debated well.

"Anybody think Steve Nash is gonna get an injury next year" is like saying Microsoft's going up 4 points tomorrow. Nobody knows. Nobody knew Amare was gonna go down last year. Nobody can play God. Ask questions that can easily be debated, with the idea that it isn't a "will I win the lotto" type question.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Buy/Sale Phoenix Suns 2006-2007 Season*

Nash's stats will be up due to more rest via Marcus Banks.


----------

